# Freshwater Hermit Crab Bug



## elspru (Nov 24, 2010)

hey, there is a strange bug that lives in my freshwater aquarium,
it seems to use it's front two legs two swim, and usually has a tube of plant or shell for it's bottom. 

I'm just wondering what it is, I got it from local pond when I was getting my plants.


----------



## AGnemmi (Dec 11, 2010)

Sounds like a copepod or daphnia, but a Picture would definitely help.


----------



## Zook (Oct 3, 2010)

I would say caddis fly larva..
if it is they are harmless,they eat detritus and will hatch into a moth like fly...


----------



## GypsyV (Nov 28, 2010)

I have seen those in my ditch. creeped me out lol. I do remember it was some kind of larva.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

This is a Caddis Fly larva. Common in Trout Streams. I think it usually likes cool water. It eats anything it can catch, including small fish. It will eventually mature into an adult, mate, lay eggs and then die. It doesn't feed as an adult.


----------

